# Oval Track Cars?



## redmenraceway (Jul 24, 2007)

Is anyone still making sprint cars to fit tyco chassis?

resin or lexan?

I just picked up some 1980s Late Models from Butch's Resin. They're designed for afx or t-jets but work great on the tyco pan chassis.

Boozer
www.redmenraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool! Got any pics?


----------



## redmenraceway (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's a quick test I mocked up to test on our high banked oval.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Lee, That's on my "round2it" list to redo the ones we had years ago or at least redo a good pattern & have someone else cast them. I'm not sure if any of the old ones would be good enough for a pattern. Tom at H.O. models said that he would do the mold & casting for us of the cut down LifeLike sprints that we run if I send him a good pattern to start with & that could also be adapted to fit the Tyco as well just by changing the mounts. Do you have any of the ones we used to use on Tycos (in good shape!)?
J.W.

.............I may have a bunch of the old, old, Lexan bodies..... not have enough time to go into the vault to look till Monday. . . . That's a SERIOUS exploration!....like opening up the pyramids or something.

Do you want to do wings or traditional?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Opps, you already knew that!!


----------



## redmenraceway (Jul 24, 2007)

I still have three original tyco resin cars that we raced 10 years ago (including my Rick Ferkel HBO winner!)

I got some lexan cars a couple of years ago from a guy named zig(?). The cars are great looking and fit great on a tyco narrow chassis, but I lost his contact info. I don't have enough of those to make a house set.

I still have some MADD bodies but they don't mount well to either the narrow or pan chassis.

I really think resin is the way to go. The heavier body slows the car down and forces you to drive it more, especially with one magnet pulled out.

I definitely want to run winged, to model with Attica and Fremont 1/1 cars.

I see many guys have some great dirt late models but they are all for tjet or afx mounting. I'd really like to have the modern diecast 1/64 look in resin, I guess its time to call Micro-Mark and start experimenting!


----------

